# Vitamin rejuvenates old eggs - apaprently!



## UK-Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi everyone

I had to share this article that my mum found in a Canadian Newspaper, as with low ovarian reserves I found it very exciting and have already been to the pharmacy to buy my new vitamins and have started at 60mg per day, but having read the bottle it says two doses a day, so will start that today.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/health/new-health/health-news/vitamin-rejuvenates-old-eggs-study-shows/article2175237/

Are there any doctors out there able to give any indication of how much might be right to take? ie don't know what the dose would be for "healthy hearts", but also not keen on the possible insomnia side-effect - but two doses at 60mg hasn't done any harm yet 

Feeling quite excited about this  
C

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## xKTx (Oct 19, 2011)

Ahhh yes I've read about this online too.. Interesting! Its much cheaper on ebay than health stores too for anyone wanting to try it


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been taking it for years... unfortunately it appears not to have helped me   

Cozy


----------

